# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره55 با حضور "sunLIGHT"

## Fawzi

*سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*




**
55 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به 
**@sunLIGHT@عزیزم*-** *
*



به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .miracle.

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
**به نظرم قدش بالای ۱۶۷ هست، موهای خرمایی لختی داره که تا شونه اش هست و چشمای درشتی داره 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
**مدت زمان زیادی نیست که عضو شده ولی توی همین مدت کم خیلی محبوب شده*
*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*
*با همه رفیقه و دوست صمیمی نداره به نظرم*
*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
*نه ندارم*
*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟*
*استغفرالله، آرزو و این حرفا ؟* 
*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
*بیشتر توی بخش تفریحی فعالیت داره که همه فعالیت هاش جذابن*
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
*خیلی دختر شیرین و تو دل برویی هست ، برای همین به نظرم ۱۶ نفری جذب بشن*
*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
**
*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟*
*میرم پت شاپ با پیشی ها بازی کنیم* :32: 
*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*
*نه ندارم*
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
*یکی از دوستای قدیمیم*
*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*
*خیلی زیاد*
*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*
*به نظرم انجمن رو بروز رسانی کنه و چت باکس رو هم ارتقا بده*
*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
*شیرین، مهربون، خونگرم، خوش رفتار، بی حاشیه
اخلاق بد هم من که ندیدم و به نظرم نداره*
*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
*خاطره ای ندارم متاسفانه* 
*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :*
*آتویی موجود نمی باشد* 
*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :*
*امیدوارم به همه ی آرزوهای قشنگش برسه*
*18.ی نصیحت :*
*در جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام ایشونو نصیحت کنم*
*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :*
*پیشی* 
*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه 
یه پیشی کوچولوی خیابونی بی سرپرست*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .miracle.


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
به نظرم قدش بالای ۱۶۷ هست، موهای خرمایی لختی داره که تا شونه اش هست و چشمای درشتی داره 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
مدت زمان زیادی نیست که عضو شده ولی توی همین مدت کم خیلی محبوب شده
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
با همه رفیقه و دوست صمیمی نداره به نظرم
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه ندارم
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
استغفرالله، آرزو و این حرفا ؟ 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
بیشتر توی بخش تفریحی فعالیت داره که همه فعالیت هاش جذابن
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
خیلی دختر شیرین و تو دل برویی هست ، برای همین به نظرم ۱۶ نفری جذب بشن
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
میرم پت شاپ با پیشی ها بازی کنیم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه ندارم
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یکی از دوستای قدیمیم
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی زیاد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
به نظرم انجمن رو بروز رسانی کنه و چت باکس رو هم ارتقا بده
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
شیرین، مهربون، خونگرم، خوش رفتار، بی حاشیه
اخلاق بد هم من که ندیدم و به نظرم نداره
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره ای ندارم متاسفانه 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتویی موجود نمی باشد 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
امیدوارم به همه ی آرزوهای قشنگش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :
در جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام ایشونو نصیحت کنم
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
پیشی 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه 
یه پیشی کوچولوی خیابونی بی سرپرست 


مرسی از حرفای قشنگت نیوشا جونم❤️
پت شاپ و گربه  ایا این معنی زندگی نمی‌دهد ؟!*

----------


## Blueberry_

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد متوسط با موهای کوتاه
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نسبتا خیلی
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مالیفیسنت فکر کنم
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه چیزی نیست
5. به نظر ت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
بنظرم نیستند
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
تو بخش تفریحی بیشتر دیدمشون 80%
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
با توجه به اینکه تازه عضو شدن و توی مدت زمان کم تونستن با اکثرا دوست بشن فکر میکنم ادم اجتماعی باشن، 20 نفر جذب میشن
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
خیلی که نه ولی بیشر اوقات از ایموجی ( :Yahoo (20): ) دیدم استفاده کنن
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
موزه
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه چیزی نیست
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یکی از کارکترای انیمیشن که اسمش یادم نیست
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
قابل اعتماد بنظر میان
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
چت باکس رو میارن یه جای سایت که تو چشم تر باشه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اکثرا خوشحالن و مثب‌اندیش اخلاق بد چیزی به ذهنم نمیاد
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولین چیزی که ازشون یادمه این بود که خیلی توی تاپیک "نظرت درباره قبلی چیه" فعال بودن
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
همینطور خوشحال و سرحال در باقی زندگیشون بمونن
18.ی نصیحت :
*روز های سخت میان و میرن یه روزی تموم میشن*
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
 :Y (694): 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
گل

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Blueberry_


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد متوسط با موهای کوتاه
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نسبتا خیلی
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مالیفیسنت فکر کنم
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه چیزی نیست
5. به نظر ت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
بنظرم نیستند
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
تو بخش تفریحی بیشتر دیدمشون 80%
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
با توجه به اینکه تازه عضو شدن و توی مدت زمان کم تونستن با اکثرا دوست بشن فکر میکنم ادم اجتماعی باشن، 20 نفر جذب میشن
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
خیلی که نه ولی بیشر اوقات از ایموجی () دیدم استفاده کنن
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
موزه
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه چیزی نیست
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یکی از کارکترای انیمیشن که اسمش یادم نیست
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
قابل اعتماد بنظر میان
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
چت باکس رو میارن یه جای سایت که تو چشم تر باشه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اکثرا خوشحالن و مثب‌اندیش اخلاق بد چیزی به ذهنم نمیاد
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولین چیزی که ازشون یادمه این بود که خیلی توی تاپیک "نظرت درباره قبلی چیه" فعال بودن
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
همینطور خوشحال و سرحال در باقی زندگیشون بمونن
18.ی نصیحت :
روز های سخت میان و میرن یه روزی تموم میشن
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
گل


بلو بری عزیز ممنون ک نوشتین
موزه
*

----------


## TheChernobyl

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*تصورات قوی ای ندارم معمولن هم برعکس درمیان پس بریم سوال بعدی*
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
*نمیدونم
*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*نمیدونم
*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*تازه باهاش آشنا شدم چیز خاصی نیست ک بگم
*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
*نمیدونم
*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
*اندازه دو رقم آخر سال تولدش
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*19 نفر. اون ی نفرم منم ک ب خاطر درد معده اسمم هم یادم رفته****
*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*گی د قور نت* :Yahoo (15): *
*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*میریم اورست. بعدش با شلوار جافی ممدش پرواز اکشنیو سپری میکنیم
*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*چرا سان لایت؟
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*یاد مهتاب* :Yahoo (15): *
*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*فک کنم زیاد.* *
*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*فوشو آزاد میکنه**شوخی میکنم. همه جارو قرمز یا صورتی رنگ میکنه**
*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*تازه دیدمش نمیدونم**
*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*خاطره ک فقط فوش یادمه**جدا چیزی تو خاطرم نی**
*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
*تهدیدش کردم ب ترجمه فوشاش****
*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*خودش ک آرزوعه.* *براش ی پروکسی دائم الفعال آرزو میکنم* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): *
*18.ی نصیحت :
*انقدر فوش نده****
*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
 :Y (559): 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :*6037579981237654
هر چی کرمت بود*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط TheChernobyl


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
تصورات قوی ای ندارم معمولن هم برعکس درمیان پس بریم سوال بعدی
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نمیدونم
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
نمیدونم
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
تازه باهاش آشنا شدم چیز خاصی نیست ک بگم
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
نمیدونم
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
اندازه دو رقم آخر سال تولدش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
19 نفر. اون ی نفرم منم ک ب خاطر درد معده اسمم هم یادم رفته
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
گی د قور نت
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
میریم اورست. بعدش با شلوار جافی ممدش پرواز اکشنیو سپری میکنیم
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
چرا سان لایت؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد مهتاب
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
فک کنم زیاد. 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
فوشو آزاد میکنهشوخی میکنم. همه جارو قرمز یا صورتی رنگ میکنه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
تازه دیدمش نمیدونم
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره ک فقط فوش یادمهجدا چیزی تو خاطرم نی
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
تهدیدش کردم ب ترجمه فوشاش
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
خودش ک آرزوعه. براش ی پروکسی دائم الفعال آرزو میکنم
18.ی نصیحت :
انقدر فوش نده
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :6037579981237654
هر چی کرمت بود


با تشکر از شما رادیواکتیو عزیز
اسم ممدو مهتابو پیش من نیار
بله فحش قشنگی هم بود
سانلایتم چون ی روز گرم و افتابی وسط چله تابستون ک برق رفته بود ثبت نام کردم  البته اول میخواستم بزارمش آگوست 
بیا اینبگیر که شاخه ای پشم تومنه من پول مول نمیدم چون چون پول باعث فساد گسترده میشه منم خیر و صلاحتو میخوام*

----------


## مالفیسنت

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد ۱۵۵ /موهای چتری/ چشمان عسلی
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
به اندازه قابل قبول  :Yahoo (4): 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مسلما من (لطفا بنوبت امضا بگیرید ) :Y (755): 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
اگه برمی‌گشت عقب من بازم اونجوری رای میدادم 
(واقعا هنوز ایمان نیاوردی به لجبازی من ؟ ایمان بیار  :Yahoo (21): )
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
به جواب سوال ۳ مراجعه شود 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
بچها اونقدر جذب پروفش شدن نشد به تحقیقاتم راجب جذابت پستاش ادامه بدم .هق
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
۵۰درصد (احساس میکنم درونگراس)
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
غر در اواع و اقسام 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
بریم قدم بزنیم بستنی بخوریم تو هوای پاییز شهر خودشون
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
ریا نباشه اسمتو همه میدونن صمیمی‌ترین و قشنگترین و خانم ترین و مودب ترین و دلبر ترین و ... دوستت ک من باشم نمیدونم  وات ایز یور نیم ؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
دختر شکلاتی 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
۷۰ درصد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
کل انجمنو چت باکس میکنه :Yahoo (4): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
صاف صادقه/ کم حوصله 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
بنام خدا خیلی زود باهم دوست شدیم .پایان
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :اون پایینه

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :موفقیتش و حال خوب

18.ی نصیحت :امسال وقتت خیلی پر اهمیته

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :برای موفقیتت ده تا صلوات میفرستم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه: دعام کن

 :Yahoo (15):  از این ایموجیای سودابه پسند برات گذاشتم  خخخ

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مالفیسنت


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد ۱۵۵ /موهای چتری/ چشمان عسلی
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
به اندازه قابل قبول 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
مسلما من (لطفا بنوبت امضا بگیرید )
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
اگه برمی‌گشت عقب من بازم اونجوری رای میدادم 
(واقعا هنوز ایمان نیاوردی به لجبازی من ؟ ایمان بیار )
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
به جواب سوال ۳ مراجعه شود 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
بچها اونقدر جذب پروفش شدن نشد به تحقیقاتم راجب جذابت پستاش ادامه بدم .هق
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
۵۰درصد (احساس میکنم درونگراس)
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
غر در اواع و اقسام 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
بریم قدم بزنیم بستنی بخوریم تو هوای پاییز شهر خودشون
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
ریا نباشه اسمتو همه میدونن صمیمی‌ترین و قشنگترین و خانم ترین و مودب ترین و دلبر ترین و ... دوستت ک من باشم نمیدونم  وات ایز یور نیم ؟
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
دختر شکلاتی 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
۷۰ درصد
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
کل انجمنو چت باکس میکنه
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
صاف صادقه/ کم حوصله 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
بنام خدا خیلی زود باهم دوست شدیم .پایان
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :اون پایینه

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :موفقیتش و حال خوب

18.ی نصیحت :امسال وقتت خیلی پر اهمیته

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :برای موفقیتت ده تا صلوات میفرستم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه: دعام کن

 از این ایموجیای سودابه پسند برات گذاشتم  خخخ


سلام سلام مالفی خانم ❤️
تصوراتت کاملاً برعکسه
البته ک اولین ها صمیمی ترین اند❤️
من ی زری زدم سر رای گیری اونم منظورم یکی دیگه بود ک تقریباً به هیچکس رای نداد ._.  ای کاش نمی زدم (شر نشه)
چرا کراش نباشم؟!
قدم بزنیم بستنی بخوریم و موجودی هارو صفر کنیم

ممنون ک نوشتی قشنگم❤️ صلواتاتو هم بک دادم
دعا میکنم ک موفق شی ، موفقیتی ک از خوشحالی خودتو بغل کنی و بگی دیدی سختیا تموم شد؟ممنون ک دووم اوردی و خوشحالی بی پایان 
ایموجی های تربچه بین همه واگیر کرده
و در اخر اسمم آرزو هست(اسمتو نمیدونم اگه دلت خواست بهم بگو)*

----------


## _Joseph_

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی
نورانی و سوزان . دارای شراره های اتش و فوتونهای پر انرژی :Yahoo (20): 
جدایی از شوخی . به نظرم قدش متوسط باشه که همون میشه 165 اینا . باقی چیزا هم نمیدونم . تصوراتم خرابه در این لحظه .
آها فکر میکنم بانمک هم باشن
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
با توجه به کیوتی پروفایلش و حضور فعال در ت باکس به نظررم جرو محبوب تریناست و بالای 75 درصد اعضای ثابت میشناسنش
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
زنم فوزی  :Yahoo (20): 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
آره . ترجمه ف ح ش هات رو بفرست پی وی لطفا . لازمم میشه . :Yahoo (105): 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
رو ممدای با خلوص 100 درصد 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پستهای نظرش راجب بقیه 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
از مجذوب واقع شدن به نظرم خوشش نیاد . گوشه گیری رو برمگزینه .
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
سلام 
خدافز :Yahoo (20): 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
کافه اسموک فری
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد اون دختر عینکی تو سریال after life اسمش یادم رفته 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
شاید زیاد . دقیق نمیدونم .
از نظر من همه قابل اعمادن مگر اینکه عکسش ثابت بشه
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
همه رو به جاکککک میده  :Yahoo (20): 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوبش اینه که فکر کنم خیلی فعاله و دوست داره فعال باشه و دوست بشه و ..
اخلاق بدش اینه که جلوی خودش رو فکر کنم میگیره از فعالی بودن و همچنان میگه بابا ول کن همون تو خودمون باشیم بهتره

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
همش ایشون رو با مالفیسنت اشتباه میگرفتم  :Yahoo (20): 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
هیچ اتویی ندارم . کاش داشتم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزوووووو ، آرزو میکنم به آرزوهات برسی
18.ی نصیحت :
سخت نگیر میگذره . میگذره . همین....
ف ح  ش بده . و ترجمشون رو هم بهم بگو . :Yahoo (20): 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
هدیه ام در این جغرافیا مثبت 18 عه :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (11): 
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
هر چی که خودش خواست .

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Joseph_


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی
نورانی و سوزان . دارای شراره های اتش و فوتونهای پر انرژی
جدایی از شوخی . به نظرم قدش متوسط باشه که همون میشه 165 اینا . باقی چیزا هم نمیدونم . تصوراتم خرابه در این لحظه .
آها فکر میکنم بانمک هم باشن
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
با توجه به کیوتی پروفایلش و حضور فعال در ت باکس به نظررم جرو محبوب تریناست و بالای 75 درصد اعضای ثابت میشناسنش
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
زنم فوزی 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
آره . ترجمه ف ح ش هات رو بفرست پی وی لطفا . لازمم میشه .
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
رو ممدای با خلوص 100 درصد 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پستهای نظرش راجب بقیه 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
از مجذوب واقع شدن به نظرم خوشش نیاد . گوشه گیری رو برمگزینه .
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
سلام 
خدافز
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
کافه اسموک فری
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد اون دختر عینکی تو سریال after life اسمش یادم رفته 
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
شاید زیاد . دقیق نمیدونم .
از نظر من همه قابل اعمادن مگر اینکه عکسش ثابت بشه
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
همه رو به جاکککک میده 
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوبش اینه که فکر کنم خیلی فعاله و دوست داره فعال باشه و دوست بشه و ..
اخلاق بدش اینه که جلوی خودش رو فکر کنم میگیره از فعالی بودن و همچنان میگه بابا ول کن همون تو خودمون باشیم بهتره

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
همش ایشون رو با مالفیسنت اشتباه میگرفتم 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
هیچ اتویی ندارم . کاش داشتم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزوووووو ، آرزو میکنم به آرزوهات برسی
18.ی نصیحت :
سخت نگیر میگذره . میگذره . همین....
ف ح  ش بده . و ترجمشون رو هم بهم بگو .

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
هدیه ام در این جغرافیا مثبت 18 عه
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
هر چی که خودش خواست .



سلام ممنون ک نوشتی
من قدم متوسط نیستولی گفته میشه با نمکم
فحش در قبال فحش اگه فحش میخوای باید فحش یادم بدی
دیگه ممدی در کار نیست فقط موند جافیش
نخیر نو اسموک
سپاس خدای بزرگوار و توانا و مهربان ک ازم اتو نداری
ممنون توهم همینطور
فحش یادم بده تا یادت بدم (تکرار نیست تاکید کردم )
استغفرالله برای هدیت
هدیه چیزی نمیخوام فقط موفق شو*

----------


## SINA_1384

*۱- با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قدّش باید حدود ۱۶۵ سانتی باشه، موهای افشونی داره و رنگ چشاش هم فندقیه 
۲- تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟؟
زمان زیادی از عضویتش نگذشته ولی با این وجود خوب محبوبیتش زیاد شده
۳- به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟
فکر نکنم دوستی داشته باشه.
۴- حرفی هست که تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه ندارم
۵- به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه؟
نمیدونم
۶- چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟
یه ۶۰ یا ۶۵ درصدی میشه
۷- به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع ۲۰ نفره بشه ۳۰ دقیقهٔ اوّل چند نفر جذبش میشن؟
۱۴
۸- تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟

۹- اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
کافه 
۱۰- سوالی ازش داری که ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس؟
نه
۱۱- شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یه سبد پر از میوه
۱۲- چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
زیاد
۱۳- به نظرت اگر مدریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده؟!
بک گراند سایت رو ۱۰۰٪ صورتی میکنه 
۱۴- دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا از اخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاقای خوب: مهربون و بانمکه  اخلاق بدی نداره.
۱۵- اوّلین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن؟
خاطره ای ندارم.
۱۶- یه آتو ازش رو کن:
هیچی
۱۷- یه آرزو واسش کن:
امیدوارم تو تموم مراحل زندگیت موفّق باشی 
۱۸- ی نصیحت:
از تک تک ثانیه های زندگیت به خوبی استفاده کن.
۱۹- بهش یه هدیه بده:

۲۰- ازش یه هدیه بخواه:
یه جعبه شوکولات 
*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SINA_1384


۱- با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قدّش باید حدود ۱۶۵ سانتی باشه، موهای افشونی داره و رنگ چشاش هم فندقیه 
۲- تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟؟
زمان زیادی از عضویتش نگذشته ولی با این وجود خوب محبوبیتش زیاد شده
۳- به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه؟
فکر نکنم دوستی داشته باشه.
۴- حرفی هست که تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه ندارم
۵- به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه؟
نمیدونم
۶- چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟
یه ۶۰ یا ۶۵ درصدی میشه
۷- به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع ۲۰ نفره بشه ۳۰ دقیقهٔ اوّل چند نفر جذبش میشن؟
۱۴
۸- تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟

۹- اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
کافه 
۱۰- سوالی ازش داری که ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس؟
نه
۱۱- شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یه سبد پر از میوه
۱۲- چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
زیاد
۱۳- به نظرت اگر مدریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده؟!
بک گراند سایت رو ۱۰۰٪ صورتی میکنه 
۱۴- دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا از اخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاقای خوب: مهربون و بانمکه  اخلاق بدی نداره.
۱۵- اوّلین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن؟
خاطره ای ندارم.
۱۶- یه آتو ازش رو کن:
هیچی
۱۷- یه آرزو واسش کن:
امیدوارم تو تموم مراحل زندگیت موفّق باشی 
۱۸- ی نصیحت:
از تک تک ثانیه های زندگیت به خوبی استفاده کن.
۱۹- بهش یه هدیه بده:

۲۰- ازش یه هدیه بخواه:
یه جعبه شوکولات 



سلام سینای عزیز ممنون ک نوشتی
چرا سبد پر میوه؟!
ممنون ان شالله سال دیگه تابستون همه موفقیتمونو با هم جشن بگیریم
از هدیت ممنونم ولی شکلات بهت نمیدم هم دندونات خراب میشه هم گرونه*

----------


## Eve

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

یه کم لاغره، قدش بالای ۱۶۷ هست، موهاش بلنده و موج داره، رنگ چشماش قهوه‌ای روشنه، ابروهای پرپشت ولی باریکی داره، اصن تصور خودمه دوس دارم چال گونه هم داشته باشه

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

از عضویتش خیلی نمیگذره ولی تو همین مدت کم هم خیلی محبوب شده

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

احساس میکنم صمیمی‌ترین نداره اینجا
کلا با همه خوبه 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

نه، من هرچی تو دلم باشه رو میگم

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه؟

نمیدونم والا

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

پست نامفید ندیدم ازش، هرچی بوده خوب بوده

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

زود گرم میگیره با این حساب فکر میکنم بالای ۱۳ نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

ایموجی مورد علاقه‌ش: 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

میبرمش جزیره قشم، با هم کلی خرید میکنیم

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

سوال: نظرت راجب من چیه؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

یکی از دوستای دبیرستانم

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

زیاد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

ایموجی جدید اضافه میکنه
قابلیت ویرایش پیام رو به چت باکس اضافه میکنه
منو هم چون دوس داره، بهم یه نشان صورتی خوشگل میده

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

اخلاق بد که ندیدم
اخلاق خوب: مهربون و بامعرفته
اهل معاشرت و گفتگوئه، زود صمیمی میشه
و اینکه آدم دلسوزیه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

عاغا من حافظم از ماهی بدتره، یادم نیست

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

آرزو میکنم که سناریوهای خیالی تو ذهنتو یه روز واقعا زندگی کنی
و به تک تک هدفای تو زندگیت برسی
کلی بخوام بگم برات خیرترین روزارو آرزو میکنم 

18.ی نصیحت :

تو جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام کسی رو نصیحت کنم
ولی خب چونکه سواله و سوال رو هم باید جواب داد:
یه جوری زندگی کن که بعدها یه داستان خوب ازت واسه تعریف کردن بمونه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

هدیه از این بهتر که من دوستشم؟

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :

یه پیتزا بعد از قبولیش*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

یه کم لاغره، قدش بالای ۱۶۷ هست، موهاش بلنده و موج داره، رنگ چشماش قهوه‌ای روشنه، ابروهای پرپشت ولی باریکی داره، اصن تصور خودمه دوس دارم چال گونه هم داشته باشه

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

از عضویتش خیلی نمیگذره ولی تو همین مدت کم هم خیلی محبوب شده

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

احساس میکنم صمیمی‌ترین نداره اینجا
کلا با همه خوبه 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

نه، من هرچی تو دلم باشه رو میگم

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه؟

نمیدونم والا

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

پست نامفید ندیدم ازش، هرچی بوده خوب بوده

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

زود گرم میگیره با این حساب فکر میکنم بالای ۱۳ نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

ایموجی مورد علاقه‌ش: 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

میبرمش جزیره قشم، با هم کلی خرید میکنیم

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

سوال: نظرت راجب من چیه؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

یکی از دوستای دبیرستانم

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

زیاد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

ایموجی جدید اضافه میکنه
قابلیت ویرایش پیام رو به چت باکس اضافه میکنه
منو هم چون دوس داره، بهم یه نشان صورتی خوشگل میده

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

اخلاق بد که ندیدم
اخلاق خوب: مهربون و بامعرفته
اهل معاشرت و گفتگوئه، زود صمیمی میشه
و اینکه آدم دلسوزیه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

عاغا من حافظم از ماهی بدتره، یادم نیست

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

آرزو میکنم که سناریوهای خیالی تو ذهنتو یه روز واقعا زندگی کنی
و به تک تک هدفای تو زندگیت برسی
کلی بخوام بگم برات خیرترین روزارو آرزو میکنم 

18.ی نصیحت :

تو جایگاهی نیستم که بخوام کسی رو نصیحت کنم
ولی خب چونکه سواله و سوال رو هم باید جواب داد:
یه جوری زندگی کن که بعدها یه داستان خوب ازت واسه تعریف کردن بمونه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

هدیه از این بهتر که من دوستشم؟

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :

یه پیتزا بعد از قبولیش


به به ببینید کی افتخار داده به ما شوک بده
شما کلاً هر جور عشقته تصور کن
ی ادم با شخصیت درجه یک
یعنی عاشق اینم همه رو چت باکس تاکید کردن❤️
چه آرزوی قشنگی❤️منم آرزو میکنم لکه خاکستری توی خاطراتت نباشه و همش خاطرات رسیدن به چیزهایی ک میخواستی باشه
چشم پیتزاهم میدم
و در اخر ممنون از حرفای قشنگت❤️*

----------


## LEA

سلام به ارزوی عزیزم

ببخشید که دیر جواب میدم

 .1 با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

*خب بهم الهام شد که موهاش فره ( الهام شده اصلا هم خودش به این موضوع اشاره نکرده ...مدیونید فکر اشتباه کنید)*

*قدش بالاتر از 164*
*پوست سفید و متمایل به گندمی*
*موهای خرمایی*
*چشمانی شهلایی( سقف نریزه)...شوخی میکنم...چشمانی تقریبا درشت با مژه هایی بلند تاحدودی*


2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

*زیاد...اعضا دوسش دارن* :Yahoo (90): 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟


*خب با همه دوستانه برخورد میکنه...اما بخوام نام ببرم انا و رضا ...همینا به ذهنم میاد*


4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

*اره...دوستداشتنی هست برام و بهترین ها رو براش میخوام*




5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 



*خیلی بده از این سوالا میکنین ها...سوال داره اصلا؟ خب معلومه من کراششم*

*شوخی میکنم...فکر نکنم کراش باشه رو کسی...شاید از شخصیت یکی خوشش بیاد اما به مرحله ی اعلای کراش نرسیده دیگه* :Yahoo (35): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟


*کلا خودش ذاتا جذابه پستاش هم به تبع جذابن (87.36 درصدشون...بیشترش نمیشه کرد اصرار نکن ارزو ...دقیقا همینقدر جذاب و مفیدن )*



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

*12 نفر* 




8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

*تیکه کلام بخصوصی ندیدم ...ایموجی های مختلفی استفاده میکنه* 


9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟



*ترن هوایی و رنجر(جهت افزایش احتمال سنکوب)...کمی از خشونت بکاهیم میریم مسابقه ی موتورسواری(خیلی کم شد از خشونت )
انتظار نداشته باشین بگم مشینیم لب باغچه و درباره ی لطاف گل های سرخ می اندیشیم و شعر می سراییم...*

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !


*نه سوال خاصی ندارم...اگه داشتم بعدها میپرسم*
  11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

*باب اسفنجی...انتظار نداشته باشین بگم زیبای خفته ...جدا از شوخی شخصیتش شبیه اطرافیانم نیس ...شاید کمی شبیه به* 

*ملیکا دوست صمیمیم*

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

*فکر میکنم زیاد...حسم میگه*

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*خب بنظرم انجمن رو فعال تر میکنه و نشاط فضا رو بیشتر میکنه...پست های نامربوط رو حذف میکنه و...*

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟


*اخلاق خوب:اجتماعی وخوش برخورد و تلاشگر*
*اخلاق بد: دس رو دلم نزار که خونه...شوخی میکنم مجدد**…**ندیدم اخلاق بد*


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*زمانی که تو تاپیک نظرت راجب به نظر قبلی چیه میومد و پست میزاشت یه نگاه به مشخصات طرف میکرد همونو میزاشت* :Yahoo (20): 
*کلا زیاد اونجا زحمت میکشید..نکن خواهر نکن عه*

*اشناییم باهاش از همون زحمات بزرگش اغاز شد*

  16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

*ندارم اقا عه...الان داشتم باید میگفتم ؟*


17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

*کمال از هر نظر...عاقبت بخیری و ارامش محض تقدیم به وجود زیباش**
*

18.ی نصیحت :


*بیشتر مراقب حال خوبت باش...اونطور که واقعا میخوای زندگی کن*


19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

*من خودم هدیه ی گرانقیمتی ام...هدیه ی دیگه ای میخواد مگه؟(بازم شوخی کردم)*

*هرچیزی که بخواد منتها کمتر از 5هزارتومن* :Yahoo (4): 
*هرچی که بخواد*

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :


*یه بلیط رفت و برگشت برای اسپانیا با همه ی امکانات...ببین چه متواضعمیادبگیر*

*شوخی میکنم...زندگی کنه به معنای واقعی برام بزرگترین هدیه اس


پ.ن:زیاد از کلمه ی (شوخی میکنم )استفاده کردم 
*

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar


سلام به ارزوی عزیزم

ببخشید که دیر جواب میدم

 .1 با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

خب بهم الهام شد که موهاش فره ( الهام شده اصلا هم خودش به این موضوع اشاره نکرده ...مدیونید فکر اشتباه کنید)

قدش بالاتر از 164
پوست سفید و متمایل به گندمی
موهای خرمایی
چشمانی شهلایی( سقف نریزه)...شوخی میکنم...چشمانی تقریبا درشت با مژه هایی بلند تاحدودی


2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

زیاد...اعضا دوسش دارن

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟


خب با همه دوستانه برخورد میکنه...اما بخوام نام ببرم انا و رضا ...همینا به ذهنم میاد


4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

اره...دوستداشتنی هست برام و بهترین ها رو براش میخوام




5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 



خیلی بده از این سوالا میکنین ها...سوال داره اصلا؟ خب معلومه من کراششم

شوخی میکنم...فکر نکنم کراش باشه رو کسی...شاید از شخصیت یکی خوشش بیاد اما به مرحله ی اعلای کراش نرسیده دیگه

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟


کلا خودش ذاتا جذابه پستاش هم به تبع جذابن (87.36 درصدشون...بیشترش نمیشه کرد اصرار نکن ارزو ...دقیقا همینقدر جذاب و مفیدن )



7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

12 نفر 




8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

تیکه کلام بخصوصی ندیدم ...ایموجی های مختلفی استفاده میکنه 


9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟



ترن هوایی و رنجر(جهت افزایش احتمال سنکوب)...کمی از خشونت بکاهیم میریم مسابقه ی موتورسواری(خیلی کم شد از خشونت )
انتظار نداشته باشین بگم مشینیم لب باغچه و درباره ی لطاف گل های سرخ می اندیشیم و شعر می سراییم...

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !


نه سوال خاصی ندارم...اگه داشتم بعدها میپرسم
  11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

باب اسفنجی...انتظار نداشته باشین بگم زیبای خفته ...جدا از شوخی شخصیتش شبیه اطرافیانم نیس ...شاید کمی شبیه به 

ملیکا دوست صمیمیم

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

فکر میکنم زیاد...حسم میگه

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
خب بنظرم انجمن رو فعال تر میکنه و نشاط فضا رو بیشتر میکنه...پست های نامربوط رو حذف میکنه و...

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟


اخلاق خوب:اجتماعی وخوش برخورد و تلاشگر
اخلاق بد: دس رو دلم نزار که خونه...شوخی میکنم مجدد…ندیدم اخلاق بد


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
زمانی که تو تاپیک نظرت راجب به نظر قبلی چیه میومد و پست میزاشت یه نگاه به مشخصات طرف میکرد همونو میزاشت
کلا زیاد اونجا زحمت میکشید..نکن خواهر نکن عه

اشناییم باهاش از همون زحمات بزرگش اغاز شد

  16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

ندارم اقا عه...الان داشتم باید میگفتم ؟


17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

کمال از هر نظر...عاقبت بخیری و ارامش محض تقدیم به وجود زیباش


18.ی نصیحت :


بیشتر مراقب حال خوبت باش...اونطور که واقعا میخوای زندگی کن


19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

من خودم هدیه ی گرانقیمتی ام...هدیه ی دیگه ای میخواد مگه؟(بازم شوخی کردم)

هرچیزی که بخواد منتها کمتر از 5هزارتومن
هرچی که بخواد

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :


یه بلیط رفت و برگشت برای اسپانیا با همه ی امکانات...ببین چه متواضعمیادبگیر

شوخی میکنم...زندگی کنه به معنای واقعی برام بزرگترین هدیه اس


پ.ن:زیاد از کلمه ی (شوخی میکنم )استفاده کردم 



سلام مائده عزیزم ممنون ک نوشتی ❤️
تا حدودی میشه گفت تصوراتت درسته
موتور و باغچه بهتره 
حالا الان خوبه ب اطلاعات دقت میکنم  اوایل به همه میگفتم پر انرژی و فعال
ممنون از آرزوی قشنگی ک برام کردی❤️
منم آرزو میکنم ک آرزوهات وارد بخش حقیقی زندگیت بشن(همون آرزوهاتو زندگی کنیه❤️)
چشم پونصد تومن بدهکاریمو ک صاف کردم میبیرمت فرودگاه هواپیماهایی ک میرن اسپانیارو ببینی
❤️*

----------


## LEA

> *
> 
> سلام مائده عزیزم ممنون ک نوشتی ❤️
> تا حدودی میشه گفت تصوراتت درسته
> موتور و باغچه بهتره 
> حالا الان خوبه ب اطلاعات دقت میکنم  اوایل به همه میگفتم پر انرژی و فعال
> ممنون از آرزوی قشنگی ک برام کردی❤️
> منم آرزو میکنم ک آرزوهات وارد بخش حقیقی زندگیت بشن(همون آرزوهاتو زندگی کنیه❤️)
> چشم پونصد تومن بدهکاریمو ک صاف کردم میبیرمت فرودگاه هواپیماهایی ک میرن اسپانیارو ببینی
> ❤️*


فدات  :Yahoo (65):  :Y (573):  ( ایموجی دوم رو تازه یافتم...چرا اینقد این ایموجی خوبه اخه :Yahoo (4): )

از همون اول تو اون تاپیک ملت جذبت میشدن* حتی به غلط* :Yahoo (4): 

خونه ی ما نزدیک فرودگاه خواهر...یه عمر دیدم هواپیماها رو :Yahoo (110): ...ببین چه خسیسی یه ذره میخوای پول خرج کنیا :Yahoo (85): 

شوخی میکنم گل من...موفق باشی  :Yahoo (90):

----------

